# Tamron 18-200 f/3.5-6.3 vs. Nikon 18-135 f/3.5-5.6



## jonahr (Nov 25, 2008)

Disregarding the difference in focal length and any possible difference in price, if given the choice, which of these would you get, solely based on image quality?


----------

